# Paphiopedilum moquetteianum



## sastry (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi
There appears to be subtle difference between Paphiopedilum glacophyllum and moquetteianum, can anyone throw some light onn the differences. I am sharing here what is given to me as moquetteianum. This was earlier var of glacophyllum and now elevated to species.


----------



## sastry (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi sharing pictures of Paphiopedilum vejvarutianum currently in bloom.


----------



## Herbert (Oct 17, 2022)

In My opinion not moquetteanum. Real thing is a rather big flower, dorsal only slightly dotted....


----------



## sastry (Oct 17, 2022)

Herbert said:


> In My opinion not moquetteanum. Real thing is a rather big flower, dorsal only slightly dotted....


thank you


----------

